# Sumo Power Discount Offer to all Forum Members



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*LIMITED INTRODUCTORY OFFER TO ALL FORUM MEMBERS TILL 31ST OCTOBER 2014*

Hello all GTR forum members, 

Sumo Power are glad to be a new trade member of the GTR forum. 

We will be setting up a discount code for all GTR Forum members soon but for now we are offering 15% off RRP to all GTR Forum members if you order by email or phone. 

You can contact me at [email protected] or call me (Rob) on +44 (0)1945 479125 and I will manually process your order and make sure you get the discount promised. 

We offer brands such as Koyorad, Mishimoto, HKS, Cosworth, J's Racing, Weds Sport, Hyper Zero, Eibach, Exedy, Cobb, Performance Friction, Jun, Alcon and many more!

If you have any questions or need more information then please contact me

Thank you

Rob


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Discount code GTR15 for 15% off all HKS


----------

